# Addictions



## davidgiul (Apr 29, 2012)

Along with my wood issues, I find this site totally addicting. I wake up in the morning, log onto Wood Barter and look at some beautiful projects and wood (to fuel my wood addiction). Come home for lunch ditto. Finish the day by throwing some smack at the Cat. 

I gotta get a life.


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 29, 2012)

Have to agree with all points David- and add there are some wonderful people here from a walks of life -bonded by by a mutual addiction to one of the wonderments of nature-wood. Also there are some amazingly talented craftsman-the project pictures here are something I look forward to seeing every day. We are lucky to have such a site available.


----------



## BangleGuy (Apr 29, 2012)

Amen brothers! I seem to have some Facebook-type issue with WB. Don't get me wrong, I have a facebook page, but I post practically nothing on it. Here I am "post happy"! 

The things wood does to a person!


----------



## jimmythewoodworker (Apr 29, 2012)

I have found that woodworkers whether flat or spinny are some of the nicest people I have ever met or interacted with. If everybody in this world was a woodworker maybe we could finally achieve World Peace.

I've only been part of this forum for a few short months but it has become my "go to" place on the internet. I thank ALL of you for making it so enjoyable. This old man is having a lot of fun


----------



## Brink (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm getting hooked, too. A fine group of people here, none of the nastiness I've seen on other forums. When I get my act together, I'd like to post some builds...


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 29, 2012)

Brink, you have some builds in the past that were very informative-I for one hope to see you continue those here.


----------



## davidgiul (Apr 29, 2012)

Brink said:


> I'm getting hooked, too. A fine group of people here, none of the nastiness I've seen on other forums. When I get my act together, I'd like to post some builds...



I was gonna ask you to throw some of your stuff on.


----------



## Brink (May 1, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> Brink, you have some builds in the past that were very informative-I for one hope to see you continue those here.





davidgiul said:


> I was gonna ask you to throw some of your stuff on.



Once I figure out why my pics upload inconsistently on the app...


----------



## jimmythewoodworker (May 1, 2012)

Brink said:


> I'm getting hooked, too. A fine group of people here, none of the nastiness I've seen on other forums. When I get my act together, I'd like to post some builds...



I totally agree with the "nastiness" comment.  All the folks around here are firmly grounded (and a little :wacko1::wacko1:) woodworkers and wood addicts. Although some are more :wacko1::wacko1::wacko1: than others. I think I resemble that remark These folks haven't been struck by the "I'm an arteest" virus:rofl2::rofl2:.


----------



## BassBlaster (May 1, 2012)

I agree with everyone else. This is one of the best forums on the net and the best wood forum by far!! I'm a member of several forums, some that I use more than others. I have only ever found one other forum that is as good as this one and its an aluminum boat building site. I spend more time here than anywhere else!!

The people here make this forum what it is and I hope it never changes.


----------



## jimmythewoodworker (May 1, 2012)

bigcouger said:


> :no dice. more please::no dice. more please::morning2: This Forum is my home an wood guild, I realy spend lot of time here an learning an having fun. Best part is I love the people hare an the knowledge is outstanding, I love to teach an in the long run I post a couple threads on different builds like Inlays, boxes, table tops an other things. I have been blessed this year I got to personaly meet with 4 members an hopping to met some more.
> Thank You Kevin, if you haddent built this site I wouldnt be on line now
> Roy



AMEN MY FRIEND


----------



## EricJS (May 1, 2012)

I grew up around the "family business" where my dad, uncle, & older cousins ran a farm/ranch with many side businesses including a large machine shop and a sawmill. Truth be told, they had their hands in just about everything. 

As hard as they worked, they would always find time to meet with the "guys" at the coffee shop. There were different people there every time, but always someone they knew. This was everyone's connection to potential work opportunities, the community, and each other.

We don't have the option of physically meeting with one another throughout the week; Woodbarter is our coffee shop.


----------



## Mr.Hunt (May 1, 2012)

HA i know all about this subject. i gave up several addictions a couple years back and now have a new one:diablo: damn this love of wood of mine.....:wacko1:


----------



## CodyS (May 2, 2012)

DITTO! Although I am a member on some forums that are all nice and friendly, continuing that attitude and environment as a forum gets larger is VERY DIFFICULT and RARE and could not be done without our wonderful mods (however one of them loves pine, desks and cats) and our leader kevin who... well he is just awesome!


----------



## jimmythewoodworker (May 2, 2012)

cody.sheridan-2008 said:


> DITTO! Although I am a member on some forums that are all nice and friendly, continuing that attitude and environment as a forum gets larger is VERY DIFFICULT and RARE and could not be done without our wonderful mods (however one of them loves pine, desks and cats) and our leader kevin who... well he is just awesome!



The mods are GREAT ........and varying degrees of :wacko1::wacko1: but that's the price you pay for being a MOD............trying to control this group would drive anybody :wacko1::wacko1:

:rofl2::rofl2::rofl2:


----------



## Mike1950 (May 2, 2012)

jimmythewoodworker said:


> cody.sheridan-2008 said:
> 
> 
> > DITTO! Although I am a member on some forums that are all nice and friendly, continuing that attitude and environment as a forum gets larger is VERY DIFFICULT and RARE and could not be done without our wonderful mods (however one of them loves pine, desks and cats) and our leader kevin who... well he is just awesome!
> ...



This group is great- everyone pretty much controls themselfs. Now as far as the Mods being :wacko1::wacko1::wacko1:. That is by choice- I used to manage 30 people, had to be responsible and serious :dash2::hang1::hang1::dash2: all the time-retirement means .


----------



## jimmythewoodworker (May 2, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> jimmythewoodworker said:
> 
> 
> > cody.sheridan-2008 said:
> ...



Mike 

Man you are absolutely correct. My story is exactly the same. Too much seriousness and stress. Retirement=Happiness


----------



## Kevin (May 2, 2012)

Mike and Jimmy you two need to report to my office tomorrow at 10minutes prior to 6am for your monthly performance evaluations. Be sure to fill out your 17 page Employee Self-Evaluation Reports and make sure they are properly and legibly filled in with black ink. 

Make sure you observe the Evaluation Dress Code Standards as described in section 117 Part 2 Paragraph 9 Clause 4A3b-1.34 Revision 92z1 of Vlolume 5 of your Employee Manuals Package. 

Also make sure to bring your shot records and and at least 5 recent non-employee and non-family member written referrals of why you should remain retired. That is all - back to work now and make sure to work over the amount of tie it took for you to read this interoffice memo. 



Regards, Boss Dude. 



 :morning1:


----------



## Mike1950 (May 2, 2012)

"The greatest pleasure in life is doing what people say you cannot do" Jimmy, this has my life philosophy.


----------



## jimmythewoodworker (May 2, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Mike and Jimmy you two need to report to my office tomorrow at 10minutes prior to 6am for your monthly performance evaluations. Be sure to fill out your 17 page Employee Self-Evaluation Reports and make sure they are properly and legibly filled in with black ink.
> 
> Make sure you observe the Evaluation Dress Code Standards as described in section 117 Part 2 Paragraph 9 Clause 4A3b-1.34 Revision 92z1 of Vlolume 5 of your Employee Manuals Package.
> 
> ...



Now this is HILARIOUS (I sure as H:diablo: don't miss that B:diablo: S:diablo:)

:rofl2::rofl2::rofl2::rofl2::rofl2::rofl2::rofl2::rofl2:


----------



## Mike1950 (May 2, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Mike and Jimmy you two need to report to my office tomorrow at 10minutes prior to 6am for your monthly performance evaluations. Be sure to fill out your 17 page Employee Self-Evaluation Reports and make sure they are properly and legibly filled in with black ink.
> 
> Make sure you observe the Evaluation Dress Code Standards as described in section 117 Part 2 Paragraph 9 Clause 4A3b-1.34 Revision 92z1 of Vlolume 5 of your Employee Manuals Package.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kevin (May 2, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > Mike and Jimmy you two need to report to my office tomorrow at 10minutes prior to 6am for your monthly performance evaluations. Be sure to fill out your 17 page Employee Self-Evaluation Reports and make sure they are properly and legibly filled in with black ink.
> ...



Mike,

Please learn how to use the quote function. Your evaluation is in less than than 12 hours and use of the quote system comprises 30% of your grade. 

You can quote me on this (or can you?).


----------



## Mike1950 (May 2, 2012)

You mean I am fired.  Johny Paycheck comes to mind...................


----------

